# stonehenge



## camper chick (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi all, anyone know of a good spot to overnight with a good view of stonehenge? We wont make it for the summer solstice, and probably wouldnt get near then anyway, but thought we would stop over on the way back from our trip to Devon/ cornwall.  any ideas?
 camper chick.


----------



## Captain (Jun 10, 2009)

Have a search for Stonehenge in the Wiltshire Forum, I think there are a few good spots that have been listed.

Captain


----------



## camper chick (Jun 11, 2009)

will do, many thanks, camper chick.


----------

